# For The Bird People Here!



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I haven't posted in a while so I'm gonna throw a bunch on here. Enjoy.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

.


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

I love the action shots of the heron chasing mullet!
Great shots!


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Awesome shots Sandy! Thanks for sharing!

Tom - DBG


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

the egret or heron chasing the finger mullet is awesome in both pics.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Enviroman said:


> I love the action shots of the heron chasing mullet!
> Great shots!


X2! Great spoony shots also. 
Sandy, are your works published? You have amazing talent.
RT


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm not going to tell you how good those images are,,,you will just have to wonder.:rotfl:


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow - great images - thanks for sahring


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Sandy I haven't been around much so I may have missed an announcement about a new lens ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I'm seeing some big numbers on the Exif data,,,,,,did you ???

dick


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> the egret or heron chasing the finger mullet is awesome in both pics.


Yeah, what he said.
Good work, Sandy.
500mm, huh?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Are you kidding? No, I don't have a wishful thinking Nikon 500mm lens yet. 
It's still my Nikon 300mm with a 1.7TC which brings it in like a 500mm. Poor man's set up.
I have some more from this weekend's outing. Of course there's always the affordable Sigma brand I have thought about a time or two.:cheers:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

The nighthawk and the terns (I believe?) with the ribbonfish are awesome. Amazing shots!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Beautiful as always


----------



## alexfox (Jul 20, 2010)

*so pretty!!!*

What camera do you use? model?? I am still looking for one to replace my current. those are awsome shots..

thanks for sharing..


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Sandy - hope you don't mind, but that Egret chansing the mullet is now my desktop. 

Also - great find with the Bull Bat / Night Hawk. I think I have only ever seen one of those not flying - and he was sleeping on a wroght iron fence...


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow...I really enjoyed your pics!


----------

